# GSD around horses?



## Lilyreese (Jul 9, 2017)

We are wanting to add a large dog to the family and have been seriously considering a GSD. We have horses and ride often, so I want a dog that I can take to the barn with me. Are GSD's typically good around horses? Would barking be a problem, and how hard would it be to train the pup to sit at the end of the arena while I'm riding? I don't want a dog that will be a distraction. 

We have two kids, 5/9, so I'd like a dog that will follow them around and keep an eye on them as well. My oldest likes to go on little trail rides with her friend on their ponies, and I would feel much better if she had a dog to go with her. I was reading that German Shepherds can be one person dogs, would it still follow and watch the kids? My frenchie now is very much a velcro dog, and completely ignores the kids. She will follow every step I take though-poor kiddos! 

Finally, are GSD's typically good with new dogs? We plan on socializing the dog lots when it's a pup. 

*background info-my mom was a dog trainer, so I have a decent amount of knowledge when it comes to dog training, and I have had dogs my entire life. Totally new to German Shepherds though!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

To get your started, about the horses, this older thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/527529-puppy-horses.html


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't own horses--so I can't be of much help with that aspect. My neighbor used to board horses in our back field, and my GSDs would bark a lot when the horses got too close to our fence. So, I don't think my two would be ideal around horses without additional training. And perhaps nothing would make them ideal around horses. (However, they weren't raised with horses). My same neighbor also has GSDs and takes them around his horses all the time seemingly w/o a problem. It might depend on the dog. If this were important to me, I would go to a responsible, professional breeder who could pick out an appropriate pup for me.

*"We have two kids, 5/9, so I'd like a dog that will follow them around and keep an eye on them as well. My oldest likes to go on little trail rides with her friend on their ponies, and I would feel much better if she had a dog to go with her. I was reading that German Shepherds can be one person dogs, would it still follow and watch the kids? My frenchie now is very much a velcro dog, and completely ignores the kids. She will follow every step I take though-poor kiddos!"*

I have a toddler and a 2-month-old, and so far my GSDs have been wonderful family dogs. I don't think a GSD will ignore your kids. But do be aware that GSD puppies can be mouthy. They aren't called landsharks for nothing. That can be upsetting to some kids. GSDs might also try to chase/herd and/or jump on/knock over smaller children. Just some things to be aware of. Training and strong obedience is necessary when there are children around--as I'm sure you know. 

(This probably isn't what you have in mind, but I would not allow a 9-year-old to handle a GSD without adult supervision, especially if there are also horses/ponies involved.). 

*Finally, are GSD's typically good with new dogs? We plan on socializing the dog lots when it's a pup. 
*
* In my experience, this depends on the context and the dog. I do not think that GSDs tend to be the best choices for dog-parks, doggie daycares, or other places where multiple dogs play off-leash. My current dogs are excellent around other dogs--BUT (and a big BUT) I do not allow off-leash interactions with strange dogs.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

My GSD puppy was raised with horses and respects them. My older adopted GSDs were trained to leave them alone.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is more work if you choose to bring your dog down to the barn. A few people let there dogs wander offf leash don?t even watch them. I opt to leave my dogs home. The barn owners dog got kicked in the head lucky he lived. There was a women who used to bring her gsd pup to the barn she went on trail rides to with the pup they were really cute together her previous gsd who had past away was also a barn brat. Best to start them young if you have a pup can train them to leave them alone if older. Most dogs that are at the barn pay no attention to the horses.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Dogs can be fun to take on trail rides, or a total disaster. If they see something interesting, like a deer or fox, they might take off after it. Their running through the woods can spook the horses and you know how that can go. Or they could run out in front of the horse chasing something. If the dog is well trained, you can prevent those things, but I'm not sure your children at their ages would have that much control over the dog.


----------

